# Well travelled nato



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

This came off a watch that I won on eBay. Proper minging - my rubbish photo doesn't show how grim it is. Needed to speak to the previous owner about something and turns out it's been with him to Iraq and Afghanistan - Chinook crew. Watch is in amazing nick considering.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

I love the word minging :thumbsup:


----------



## mexico75 (Aug 21, 2014)

Faze said:


> I love the word minging :thumbsup:


Same here, swap it out for the word hanging occasionally. The first NATO I had on my G10 looked like that after a couple of tours.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

ultrasonic it, it will come up like new, mines like that at the end of every week


----------



## mexico75 (Aug 21, 2014)

chris.ph said:


> ultrasonic it, it will come up like new, mines like that at the end of every week


Thats war dirt, you can't wash that away it's sacralidge


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

mexico75 said:


> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> > mexico75 said:
> ...


n



mexico75 said:


> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> > ultrasonic it, it will come up like new, mines like that at the end of every week
> ...


I agree. New nato ordered for watch. This one staying as is. Respect for what it and it owner has been through.


----------

